# Kurzzeitiges Job Angebot



## Timeer (11. Jul 2015)

Hi Leute,
Ich brauche jemand der mir eine kleine Aufgabe Lösen kann. Es handelt sich um Java treemaps. Es ist ein Notfall. (muss inerhalb 36 stunden gelöst werden) Geld spielt keine Rolle.
Timeer


----------



## Flown (11. Jul 2015)

Poste doch mal die Angabe


----------

